# Pistachio Wood For Sale



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

John Goodwin from the Dead Wood Salvage sawmill in Casa Grande , Az. has just informed me that he has brought in a lifetime supply of Pistacho wood. For a couple years now pistachio was very scarce and this big load comes from California and will be for sale immediately. He would like to sell a whole trunk and have it custom cut to you specifications but also will have some of the logs cut into rounds and flat stock for small jobs. For me it is the second prettiest wood next to Brazillian Rosewood.

To reach John by phone: call 520-560-0763
The sawmill is located at 11930 W Martin Rd. Casa Grande, Az 85194

Call before you stop in.

Save some for me!!!!!!!!!! Cheers, Jim
Here is what it looks like:



































More photos of the wood at Dead Tree Salvage:




































And here is the sawyer, John Goodwin, at his electric Woodmizer saw mill


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

Got my attention Jim! Thanks!!!


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

That is some pretty wood. CG is too far away (879 miles) for me to just stop in. Speaking of wood, I need to turn a replacement roof for a little birdhouse ornament. It was very thin and spalted and while admiring it, it collapsed. It is much too attractive to just toss so I will try and duplicate it. The little finial on the bottom looks so neat. I saved the top finial and will just turn a disc and sandwich it between the finial and body.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Good looking bole! Some nice guitars could be made out of that if he was to quarter it although flatsawn wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Probably the remains of the "congress created dust bowl ". I drive past that whenever I drive up to the inlaws. SO sad seeing all those dead nut trees.

Hmm, may have to plan a road trip to Grand Canyon or Sedona and make a "pit stop"


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, have purchased quite a bit from this location, in the last year or so, and this old boy is a charactor for sure
lotsa items to peruse.
good luck
rj in az


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Euell Gibbons says parts of that tree are edible….. Yummm some Pistachio bark.

Anyone ever use it in anything? I sure like the nuts.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice timber but a little out of the way for me.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

John called from California during the cutting and I asked if he could get some of the roots. He said he would try but they we pressed for time to cut about 200 trees. I have seem some root at his place and it is some of the most beautiful wood to be had.

John is quite a guy. He used to be a crop duster pilot and he invented the GPS for crop dusters. He is originally from Manchester , England and still has some accent from there.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## BodieBounddotcom (Jul 3, 2021)

I just got back from John's place in Casa Grande. All I can saw is WOW!!! We got pickup truck full load of pistachio and there's still A LOT left! The figuring is magnificent! John's a true gentleman and so easy to work with. It was worth the trip from Los Angeles and we'll be going back. Thanks for this info, Jim!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi. I'm glad you made the trip. Did John tell you that those 200 Pistachio trunks came from California?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, i was there last fall, and picked up a boat load of misc. items, hes a hoot for sure, as is his gal, he was then on quest for some trees in cali.
easy get for me, shoot down 10 to casa grande and walla, wood.
rj in az


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi rj…........ John did get the trees from California and now he is looking for olive trees.

cheers, Jim


----------

